# mixed black and white sand



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok im about to mixed in some black sand into my white because ever little thing shows up on the white sand and no matter how long i clean theres always more left. does anyone have a pic of a tank with mixed sand. I've seen them before but i cant seem to find any right now


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

The salt and pepper look gets old after a while. I have the Eco-complete sand with a few extra bags of black added to my 180. Sorry, I don't have a full shot atm, but here's a couple of pics of it with fish.


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

My website shows the eco-complete sand straight out of the bag.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my tank with eco-complete right out of the bag:










and another angle:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I did a bottom layer of eco-complete sand (like that in the photos), then added a layer on top of black Tahitian Moon Sand. I did not mix them, so there is a layered look from the side, but all black from the top . . . I like the look.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I am going to be doing the same thing mixing in some black sand I love the white but its always dirty looking no matter how clean I keep it. I would love to just put some areas of black in but my fish think differently and would mix it themselves.


----------



## 08trdoffroad (Jan 25, 2010)

I use eco complete as well. It looks good! The thing I don't like is the black is magnetic so I have to be extra careful when cleaning the glass that I don't have any sand stuck to my magnet.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

i have got eco complete as well... I love it. Its gives a nice clean look, but the light doesnt reflect off as bad when it is just all white sand.


----------

